# Hi. Just to say hello, there!



## Lydia1960 (Mar 12, 2016)

just realising that my type 2 diabetes diagnosis is something I need to have some solid facts on. This condition. Lots of stress factors in my life that makes daily 'taking care of myself' difficult. 

Thought I'd join this forum for some support and to gain some knowledge on this subject, to help me monitor better, all the related aspects to this condition, and to try and prevent complications from developing.. 

So. Hi all out there, to those who are wishing to share their daily battles, with diabetes, and any high spots, there might be in your lives, where appropriate! Good to know y'all!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi Lydia, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? On any medication for your diabetes? Lots of friendly, experienced people here who will be happy to answer any questions you may have 

In terms of control, do you monitor the effects of your food on your blood glucose levels using a meter? If not, then the best method of determining your tolerances for different things (including the ones that are supposed to be 'healthy' for us!) is to do this - have a read of Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  to understand the process. I'd also suggest reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter for a good, concise overview of diabetes and how to tackle it to gain good control 

I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Carolg (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi lydia and welcome to forum.lots of good support and advice here. I'm newish to diabetes but others  with lots of experience


----------



## Lydia1960 (Mar 12, 2016)

Been diagnosed for a few years now. Taking Metformin, once a day. Things are quite chaotic for me here where I live. So lots of stress, complicating this situation for me, so I have been a bit neglectful of my needs over the past few years. 

Just beginning to realise I have to take care of myself, so have tuned into this forum for that purpose. So good to hear that there are lots of friendly, experienced people, on hand, happy to answer any questions posed to them...

Just bought a meter, and strips and, from what I have been reading on this forum,  there are several pieces of information on this site, provided by links, as to how to use these properly to get an accurate reading. And other relevant advice that I am seeking on this topic too. Thanks to everyone who has provided those links!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow T2 whoes 15 months in.  Metformin twice a day.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks, Ralph-YK! Nice to have your support!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 12, 2016)

Welcome. Lots of knowledgeable people on here who are very helpful.


----------



## Carole sweet (Mar 12, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.


Hi Lyn did u find lowering you bs hard was told 3 mnts ago Dr thought had diabetes tried to reduce sugars by diet but only managed to bring it down a bit just been put on 500 slow release tab I'm not to high least think I'm not see u are 52 this is what my dr told me I am how much lower do u need to go trying to understand it


----------



## Lydia1960 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks all for your welcome! Nice to know there are people out there who have an understanding of these things and are willing to assist others on these matters! Great!


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi Lydia and welcome from another type 2 on metformin SR. Lots of us here!
It's good to have support from people who know and understand the ups and downs we go through. 
Sounds like you're motivated to keep on top of things


----------



## Lydia1960 (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep. That I am! Totally motivated to keep on top of things! I'm going to have to take a look around at the threads on here, as I'd like to know more on the subject of what is acceptable to eat, recipes and sucklike, and how to reduce the carbs in meals, which I wasn't even aware was a problem for type 2s? But I need to increase the proteins in my meals, I suspect, and am seeking inspiration for such recipes...! Thanks for giving me a warm welcome here!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 13, 2016)

I've planned my low carb meals for the next three days.  Monday will be sausages with veg & celeriac gratin, Tuesday will be a lasagne using sliced aubergine to replace the pasta (found a recipe for a low carb bechamel sauce) and Wednesday will be burgers (in bread thins) with celeriac chips.  It's been over two months now since having potatoes, rice or pasta.


----------



## Lydia1960 (Mar 14, 2016)

Sounds delicious! Wetting my appetite at the very thought! Enjoy your food there!


----------

